# Crowbars .vs. Splice



## Diggity (Oct 16, 2010)

DId a quick search and didn't find anything on my question specifically. so basically I have never tried crowbars and I read some places that it's bigger then the splice. Now I have tried splice and when I tried putting them on without a tuque or helmet when I put the strap to it's smallest size it was still way to big. So will the crowbars fit. and if they do will it pinch My nose a lot?

Also new here my names will 15 and been riding for 4 years


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I own the Splice and a bud of mines got the splice and crowbars and I feel like the crowbar frame is slightly larger, but not by much at all. Theyre basically the same google with the difference being how it fits on the nose. If the strap is too big for your head on the splice then I doubt youre going to fit the crowbars. Anyways, good luck with your search. I'm Colin, 16yrs old.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Splice has a bigger frame and more eliptical shape between the frame and your nose in the lense. The peripherals are slightly wider as well on the Splice. Fit is all subjective man without looking at your face while you're trying goggles on no one will know. But check out an A frame and an Elevate from Oakley if the Splice is too big and if the crowbars don't fit.


----------



## Diggity (Oct 16, 2010)

Dude for real.Man sucks. What If I put the strap over my helmet maybe it will fit the goggle to my face. elevate is ugly and a frames are ugly too. So hopefully they'll fit


----------

